# LP 4x8 Siding Panels - Smartside vs 'Redwood'



## motaro

Something to note for those who might use LP SmartSide panels for siding, such as on a shed/barn/garage. At my local Home Depot, there are two different but very similar looking LP shiplap 4x8 panels sold. One is SmartSide, and the other simply says 'Redwood Panel'. Home Depot's website has no information explaining in detail the difference between the two, so I emailed LP and they explained the difference.


1) *$25 - SmartSide Panel* (appears to be OSB)









This is the true SmartSide, basically an alternative for T1-11. It is gauged to provide sufficient shear strength without additional sheathing. Both panels have waterproof exteriors with imitation wood grain pattern. These panels have what appears to be sealed ends and edges - a glue-like coating - further adding to their water and rot resistance.



2) *$20 - Redwood Panel* (appears to be masonite)










LP makes this exclusively for the Home Depot. The material doesn't have the same dimensional strength as SmartSide. It is referred to as a Project panel as it is not made to the same rigid standards as the SmartSide panels. It is a product that Home Depot wanted for people doing various projects that didn't require the same amount of strength with a lower price. The framing needs to be 16" OC and there *needs to be sheathing installed first*. By making it less durable it allows Home Depot to sell it a few dollars cheaper than SmartSide for projects that don't require as much strength and durability. It only carries a one-year warranty. It should not be used for a house. The Redwood panel can be used for a shed. The ends and edges do not appear to be sealed in any way.


Though they're roughly the same thickness and look alike on the exterior surface, the two are quite different. For exterior applications where shear strength is necessary, it's worth spending the extra $5 per sheet on SmartSide.


----------



## VinylHanger

I wouldn't use either one. Run away very fast.


----------



## TBFGhost

....Funny, I was just looking at both those yesterday......

I was asked to give a price for a shed repair...

Replace the east and west "siding" and new Corner Trim.

I was gonna use the SmartSide










I think the price for the fix is more then the shed new.


----------



## elementbldrs

Smartsides not all that bad. The other stuff... i can punch a hole through it, basically masonite. The Smartside isn't too bad though. It can be regularly found throughout Cali in residences typically on the low end of the price range. I would have no problems using it if a customer spec'd it.


----------



## Tom Struble

there is a product for everything,seal all ends and cuts,keep it out of the ground,keep it coated and i think both products could be used successfully


----------



## overanalyze

The osb part makes me nervous for the exterior. I did put a piece of their smart trim in a bucket of water for two weeks. It never delaminated or swelled. That said we use the smart side for our garages on the interior as a cheap durable wainscot.


----------



## txgencon

I don't think you meant to use the term shiplap.


----------



## motaro

txgencon said:


> I don't think you meant to use the term shiplap.


From Home Depot's website:



> The LP 96 in. Composite Panel Siding features a redwood grain style with v-groove and *shiplap* edge for an authentic wood look that is simple to install. This panel is primed for added convenience.


----------



## txgencon

motaro said:


> From Home Depot's website:


OK, odd use of the term.


----------



## Jaws

I dig concrete siding, when I use siding.


----------



## motaro

I'm about 100 yards from the ocean here on the North Shore of Massachusetts, and the red cedar shingles on my 1915 colonial have held up well. I've never seen any siding - natural wood or otherwise - that I thought looked better or gave the house more character than cedar shingles. Even properly installed and trimmed out hardiplank looks tacky in comparison.


----------



## Tom Struble

your opinion and 3 bucks will get a nice cup of coffee from starbucks:thumbsup:


----------



## VinylHanger

Do they have donuts?


----------



## Tom Struble

i don't know,i can't afford starbucks:sad:


----------



## world llc

tom is on the other side of the tracks...


----------

